# Kalk Reactor



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dose 2 part for my reef tank. I'm thinking of adding a Kalk Reactor to the set up. If I add a reactor will I still have to dose something for ALK? Or will the reactor take care of both Cal. and Alk?


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Tha kalk reactor will maintain your alk and cal.You want to get your levels right and then start up the kalk reactor.Once your levels are achieved the reactor will keep everything right where it needs to be.I was dripping kalk and it was the bomb untill I got my geo calcium reactor so I assume the kalk reactor would be even better.I even know people with both reactors,kalk and cal.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a Geo calcium reactor and a Precision Marine kalk reactor. 
calcium reactor for ALK, the kalk reactor for Calcium and PH.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Tha kalk reactor will maintain your alk and cal.You want to get your levels right and then start up the kalk reactor.Once your levels are achieved the reactor will keep everything right where it needs to be.I was dripping kalk and it was the bomb untill I got my geo calcium reactor so I assume the kalk reactor would be even better.I even know people with both reactors,kalk and cal.


Well everything is where it should be right now. I just want to get away from dosing every day.
Cal 430
Alk 3.77meg/l
Mag 1280


----------



## eminsevinc2 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks..


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

eminsevinc2 said:


> thanks..


?????


----------

